# Solved: help desk analyst interview question



## MondanaX (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Guys, I have an interview for the position of help desk analyst in four days, I am trying to find a site with sample interview questions and answers for this position, I googled it but no luck, can anyone have any sites I can use? if you have a file or any informative articles u can e-mail it to me at :

[email protected]

They said interview is only 45 minutes, and since I really need this job I am over paranoid and nervous! PLEASE HELP!

Thanks


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

I wish you all the very best, but there are no set rules for interviews, the best advice I can give you is be yourself and don't try and BS your way through. 

If you don't know the answer, say so. They interviewers would prefer the honesty to any trash that you might try and bamboozle them with. Interviewers worth their salt will be well aware that you are nervous and should probably take account of that.

Emphasize your strengths, but don't be afraid to admit your weaknesses. Everybody has a weak area, and to tell them that you don't have any would probably be an untruth.

Turn up on time and look like a professional, and relax. The people interviewing are human too


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Puta gave you sound advice, no BS - I can't tell you how many interviews I stopped when I smelled BS. 

Be yourself and honest!


----------



## MondanaX (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks guys for ur support, I am reviewing my tech books on basically everything, reading up on different technical issues also here! 
I dont' BS on interview because if I can't fulfill the position I woul dbe wasting my own sanity on a job I can't do...so yeah I just have some anxiety issues I guess!

And yes I will wear my lucky suit for the interview


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

Hopefully I can be of some help, being that I started at a support desk...

1. How do you deal with stressful situations? (in general help desks are stressful, how are you able to keep your cool when the lines light up... IT HAPPENS)

2. You are the firstone that people often talk to, they are pissed off/angry that thier CPU does not work, how will you deal with this? (IE, how can you appease them/ calm them down/no escalate thier feelings)

3. How do you interact with people over the phone, and what is one of the best ways you can talk with them to let them knwo you care about them? (smile when you talk... it comes through the phone)

4. What are you going to do between calls? We dont expect you to work like a banshee all the time, but we dont want you to fall asleep during the lulls, what can you do to fill your time constructivly?

5. What makes you a good team member? 

6. Describe your work ethic? 

7. How would you step a person through fixing a problem over the phone when you are not there to assist them physically? Methods? Information Gathering? Are you on the Same Page (is the problem understood). 

Jsut a few for you to think about, but by no means the end all be all...


----------



## MondanaX (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for the questions, my main concern is not the behavioural questioning aspects of this, I just need some practice technical questions and answers that's all! I am pretty good at talking about everything else, I just sometimes get nervous answering tech questions when I am pressured and knrow that my whole background will be judged based on some technical thing that I know and just freez and can't answer! U know? it sucks!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I have had a few interviews in the past couple of months and most of the questions are usually related to what type of person you are and how you handle stress. There were very few technical questions.


----------



## MondanaX (Mar 2, 2005)

Hmm interesting cause I have had a couple of help desk interviews, in one I was asked about where I was from and if I have any affiliation with terrorist groups cause I am originally middle eastern and the second one the guy was just flirting with me and wanted to take me out for dinner...I just left!
Third interview I was asked all technical questions that were extremely complicated in regards to network infrustructure and active directory's little tricks and all! 
Well still I am jobless! hopeing monday will go well! guys please wish me luck I so need it!


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

MondanaX said:


> if I have any affiliation with terrorist groups cause I am originally middle eastern


LMAO, like you 're really going to tell them!!! 

Good luck!


----------



## MondanaX (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks a lot guys, my interview is tomorrow (MONDAY) I will keep you posted!


----------

